# Funny/Weird/Disgusting. Not work or lunch safe.



## bradster76 (Aug 28, 2008)

Just thought this would be a cool idea. Post anything abnormal, stuff you don't see all the time or is just nasty, along your travels. I guess I'll get the ball rolling:

Mule deer behind an abandonment:






Asbestos suits in a basement


----------



## Yahoozy (Aug 28, 2008)

nice... mummy cat


----------



## SCguy (Sep 11, 2008)

A rotting fish lying in the grass:






RD


----------



## bradster76 (Sep 12, 2008)

Cool! I thought this idea died...ty SCguy. Hopefully we can get others to toss some in. I KNOW you people out there have some nasty ones...comon! :hail: Join us!!


----------

